# Coomera River (near M1) Friday1st early



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

I will be at the Coomera River early on Friday morning, high tide is around 5.55am so I plan to get there around 4.30-5am to paddle in with the tide and then drift back throwing a few SP's to the M1 with the out going tide.

I am very flexible with the time though, so if anyone is up for a paddle, send me a PM


----------

